

AirBnB for dogs - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/10278454030/airbnb-for-dogs

======
dbuxton
Incidentally, I would love AirBnB for dogs if someone wants to build it - I
hate sending my dog to a commercial kennel but sometimes that's the only
option. Surely there are lots of people out there who would be occasional dog
hosts and room for them to give a cut to a middleman?

I found this <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1774231> on the site but I
don't want to take other people's dogs, I just want a marketplace where I can
find people near to me who charge a reasonable amount of money for a good
quality, caring service.

~~~
philipkimmey
Sounds like you're describing what we're building! (www.rover.com)

That's exactly what we want to facilitate. Tons of people would be willing to
watch your dog overnight, but there's no easy way for them to do so.

We're in Seattle for now, but have every intention of expanding in the future.

------
ccollins
Entering the Airbnb for dogs market might face competition from entrenched
players, as a whois search shows that Airbnb CEO Brian Chesky already owns
dogbnb.com

------
WALoeIII
It exists!

<https://www.rover.com/>

~~~
dbuxton
Wow cool unfortunately in the UK not Seattle but a man can dream...

------
danielhunt
I think the title of this submission is particularly bad, considering the
content of the source post, but - I agree completely with it :)

As a developer I too feel as though everything has already been done. I just
cannot find any ideas that are remotely interesting to me to try out. By the
time I come up with something I think is great, I see something is already
done - and done better than I had intended with my own idea.

It's quite a kick in the teeth really. Maybe it's just because we're doers,
and not the idea men?

------
lm2s
"As an app developer, I sometimes think all the apps are already built." I
feel exactly the same many times. A friend of mine has an app idea every 30
seconds (exaggeration), but it seems almost every idea he has is already built
and if it isn't already built is because there are technical difficulties..
But you said it all, "(...) but there are still so many companies who don’t
even have a decent website yet. Let’s help them.". Indeed this is true :) Good
post :)

------
jdp23
"A place for Rover" with the high concept pitch of "AirBnB for Dogs", won the
Seattle Startup Weekend in June -- [http://www.geekwire.com/2011/airbnb-pet-
introducing-place-ro...](http://www.geekwire.com/2011/airbnb-pet-introducing-
place-rover) has the story.

------
brosephius
hah, I though this was going to be about a site where you can rent someone's
dog for a few hours here and there. there are already dog rental sites, but
how can individual pet owners monetize the hours they're not at home to enjoy
their furry friends?

------
ryandvm
Who wants to rent a dog for a couple days?

~~~
rograndom
I'm sure there's people who would be interested in renting a dog for a few
hours. Think of it as therapy.

I'm intrigued by the idea of charging both sides (people looking to board
their dog for a time period AND people looking to borrow a dog) of an exchange
like this instead of the normal passing money between 2 parties and keeping a
small percentage as a service fee.

